# They DO act like I starve them!



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay. So I know I've posted pics of them before but they were doing at the same time and it was cute. But i think I figured it out. She likes the feeling of the seeds on her feet and eating at the same time. It's like a giant food bowl. And Grey just does it cause she does it. What a man.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL I love Grey's expression in the last pic. He's all "I'm such a manly man, giving my lady a feast!" (Of course he takes all the credit for her idea. Because he's a dude.  )


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> LOL I love Grey's expression in the last pic. He's all "I'm such a manly man, giving my lady a feast!" (Of course he takes all the credit for her idea. Because he's a dude.  )



And to add to it, she looks like she has the what? expression, feigning innocence


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I swear. They are both just like that. Lol. Ridiculous kids.


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

lol so cute and ur right on the expressions there Enigma


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww. I bet it does feel good, like a bean bag chair or something. I just hope they don't poop in the main supply lol!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

that's just too cute. They both look like they 'finally got it figured out' lol they look like they are smiling proudly


----------



## Saltgrass82 (May 15, 2012)

LOL reminds me of my tiel and the treat bowl... he jumps in the bowl as im sitting it into the cage. He knows his stainless steel bowl has the goodies in it. 


Your male birds is like... hey you snatch the goods and im on look out!!!!! LOL


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute pics!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention. I was scooping seed the other day and Ama looked SO curious so I held it out to her to check out. She literally face plopped into the seed I was holding. It was seriously like she lost control of her neck, and she went face first as fast as she could into it. She came up with a mouth full of seed and looked soo happy. I immediately thought of Michelle and Jaime teasing me about starving her. lol. She acts like I don't feed her for days whenever she sees seed coming out of that container.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Lol! That is hilarious! I wouldn't have given her to you if I had known you were going to starve the poor girl


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Lol! That is hilarious! I wouldn't have given her to you if I had known you were going to starve the poor girl


lmao. well. you know. haha.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL, glad there are other gorgeous birdies out there which dive into seeds whenever they can... rofl, thought Joe thinks he's a Goldfish, always looking for the almighty grub... LOLOLOLOL 
I love those piccies they are sooooo cuuuute babies, such characters,


----------



## sasha2334829 (May 9, 2012)

That is really cute.


----------

